# Waterways is why I love the Furry Fandom: A Dogpatch Article



## PupMatthias (Jul 7, 2016)

This is one of the most personal things I've written about how a small Furry story on the Internet changed me life.

http://dogpatch.press/…/…/waterways-why-i-love-furry-fandom/


----------



## Troj (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice! I really enjoyed reading this. I always like hearing stories about how the fandom has actually helped people to learn and grow, and to discover their identities.

You've got a few typos and grammatical mistakes, though, I noticed--"tired" where you meant "tried," for example, and at least one place I remember where the verb tense was wrong . Easy enough to fix!

Good work!


----------

